# Any Discounts/Deals on CB Lift Tickets?



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*Gunny Inn*

Phil, 
If you stay at the Gunny Inn or one of there properties (Gunnison, Colorado, Crested Butte, Gunnison Valley) they will sell you discounted tickets. I think they are something like 45 a piece right now. 
Ian


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Two ways to get two tickets for the price of one:
1. Fill up at the "Western" (I think) in Gunnison. It's one of the ones on Tomichi (50). Buy at least 10gal in one sitting and go inside to get the voucher.
2. Somebody told me if you buy a 30 pack of coors light at select Gunni licka stoz you get the same deal.

So, you go to the adventure center at CB and buy a tickete for $80, get a free one with your voucher and scalp it NFL style for $40 bucks. Good luck.


----------



## PhillyBoop (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback. I got lodging figured out. But I will look into the gas and beer deals. We have done the beer deal before. I guess I will have to suck it up and drink some piss beer all weekend so my brother can ride for half price, or just give the some of beer away to the jibbers at the terrain park. :-D


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Ski Free Colorado with Phillips 66


----------



## PhillyBoop (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks Powhound - that's a good deal too. I don't have to drink piss, just fill my tank.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

When are you going? I know someone who won a few CB passes and might not use them. I'd use them myself because I love CB but I love the 45 min. drive to Loveland more so they might be available. 

If you have a few weeks to go maybe I could see if they are still available, receive them in the mail and then give them to you as long as you aren't one of the guys who has called me a cocksucker on the MtnBuzz and you promise not to sell them.

If it is for this weekend then that would be too late to get it all done. Let me know.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

"as long as you aren't one of the guys who has called me a cocksucker on the MtnBuzz "

That leaves a pretty small field.


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

i got some free passes if I can find them, trade for somethin beer, money ect.


----------



## PhillyBoop (Oct 30, 2003)

Send me a PM. We are headed down next Thursday night. We are going to hit MTCB Friday, Saturday, Monarch Sun on the way home. I would love to take them off your hands! I will owe you some Beer for sure. Thanks Mucho for the replies. This is what Buzz should be about, not calling paddlers C#cksuckers... :-D


----------

